# A visit to ALS place



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

His 11.5" MANNY TANK


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

11.5" Manny


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

more on manny


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

...


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

...


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

look at all the beautiful colors on that manny


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

...


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

...


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

His pygo tank, a 400Gallon!!

Dimensions are 8ft by 30" by 30"


----------



## mattmatt123 (Nov 13, 2003)

man hes a beast


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

14.5" Piraya, though looked more like 16" to me, but he said he measure it about a month or so ago.


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

...


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

....


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

...


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

OMG look at all those flames!!!


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

From this pic you can compare the redbelly (9") to the piraya in the background and tell the size difference.


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

more flames


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

and more flames...


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

16" PIRAYA (DEAD)


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

...


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

...


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

... THAT DEAD PIRAYA WEIGHTS OVER 5 POUNDS!!! I carried it


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

to the 15-16" CARIBA!!!


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

...


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

cariba and piraya side by side...


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

tern and cariba, cariba to the right..his tern is 12-13"!!


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

more of piraya and cariba, also with smaller cariba about 7-8" in size...


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

This pic you can clearly compare the 9" red belly to both the piraya and cariba..the red belly was measure forsure 9".


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

Als I would like to thank you for this wonderful evening and for showing me your piranhas, I never knew there were such hardcore hobbiest like you









Thoroughly enjoyed it!!


----------



## LunaSick (Nov 18, 2003)

woah never seen a caribe that big before.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

I am thoroughly impressed. That was an impressive display. The size and beauty of the terns and piraya are astounding. Great pics and thank you Als for the treat of letting us see your collection. Great p's are indicative of the owner and the care provided.


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

I am unable to find the words,







and Al


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

very nice, love the size on those pygos!


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Forgot to ask what size was the manny tank. The tank dimensions looked non-standard. Was it a custom?


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

he was in a 90 gal, 48x18x24


----------



## jdk79 (Feb 22, 2003)

Very nice pictures...thanks for sharing


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

how old are those pygos about?


----------



## mattmatt123 (Nov 13, 2003)

hes should get that dead one monted


----------



## t_h_e_s_a_c_k (Nov 16, 2003)

WHOA!







Those bad boys are thick!!







Way to go Al


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

WOW...I'm speechless


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

WOW! That's crazy! ALL MONSTERS!!!! I want monsters like that!


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

those are great pics kouma....very nice collection als


----------



## J_TREAT911 (May 29, 2003)

so awesome!!! i now have a piranha tank to strive for ... simply amazing


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

nice pics .... thanks for sharing


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

those fish are awesome.
from having reds for years its fish and owners like this that made me want to get other pygo's and bring them over to the UK.
amazing.
that manny is very impressive thats the second biggest manny pic i have seen.
it makes me want one even more.
dixon


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

WOW.


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

very nice, thats piraya looks gorgeous!
that manny is the best manny i have ever seen, sorry judazz. the colours were so good!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Those are some sweet P!


----------



## DanJ (Dec 23, 2003)

sick, just plain sickening


----------



## ViBE (Jul 22, 2003)

MY EYES! IT BURNS!


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

thats guy has the best collection I've ever seen! That Manny is just beatiful. And the pygos are enormous with brilliant colors.

Thanks for sharing kouma


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

DanJ said:


> sick, just plain sickening


 sickening?


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

Guys I wish you could all see them in person as those pics don't compare to how they really look; time flew like the wind when I was at his place. It was 10:30pm when I left and I wish I never did, that manny by itseld is breath taking..all his pygo, especially that cariba with his HUGE I MEAN HUGE HEAD AND BACK, are breath taking and very colorful. This guy, als, is carzy for how much he takes care and loves his fish. For example s"one" of his diets include grinding spinach with parcley, some other stuff, and chicken heart then freezing it into cube to feed his cariba shoal. He said:

"I buy the most expensive food for my piranhas as if I am buying that food for my daughters, the best and most expensive".

I didn't post pics of his other tanks, cause I didn't want to post a lot of pics. By here are some of his cariba shoal, a damn tight shoal as well.

125 gal tank


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

a close look, he has 6 caribas in that tank.


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

more closer look


----------



## ANDY375HH (Jul 22, 2003)

that manny is kick ass


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Wow. thanks for sharing the pic kouma and thanks for sharing the Ps Als! Those pygos are huge and very impressive. I can't wait until mine get that large, and oh yes they will :nod: Als









Joe


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

is this person a member here? I hope you referred him to this site as his collection is truly badass!


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

ofcourse I referred him, I told him that this is the best piranha site on the net. He was amazed at how much I knew in only 4 months of being in the hobby; told him it was all thanks to p-fury


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

Truly Wild !!!! Thanks for sharing kouma; al. Amazing collection you have.


----------



## BAD ANDY (Oct 31, 2003)

KICK ASS THOSE THINGS ARE MONSTERS........DA DA DAAAAAAAMN!!!!!!!


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Awesome!!! Thanks for sharing those pics kouma!!


----------



## crownfire (Nov 25, 2003)

WOW! What a life...I want to give it all up and raise P's. Thanks for the great photos.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

All I can do is


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

god Dam those were some of the most wonderful specimens I have ever seen














...........
Im speechless..............
Wonderful Manny...........


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Simply breath-taking collection









Thanks for taking those shots and sharing them with us, Kouma - I think I would completely forget about taking any pix, and just stare at those monsters...


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

kouma said:


> ... THAT DEAD PIRAYA WEIGHTS OVER 5 POUNDS!!! I carried it


 You probably haven't washed your hands since. But I am SPEECHLESS! OMFG!


----------



## scarfish (Apr 5, 2003)

Impressive. That huge Caribe looks like a fossil.


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

I wish I can get algae to grow in my tank...


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Amazing collection man...this guy truly deserves to be a Pfury member :nod:














...!


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Amazing!

I would like him to come on here and give some more details if he could! Like how large when he got them, tips on growing huge Piranha, etc!


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

He is a member and check this thread often, but he is still learning and getting comfortable with using the internet and this forum. You can ask in this forum and see if he replies.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam those are the sweetset piranha pics yet


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I believe Al is Waynes friend. Im pretty sure that is the piraya I saw that had died...looks the same anyways, and he had grown him out from 6". 
Very nice shoal Al, and welcome to the site.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Al YOU ARE THE MAN!!!









I just.....









Jim


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

GG thats him!!

He had 3 6" piraya orginally one died, then another after reaching 16" died, thats the frozen one, and the last one is his almost 15" one STILL ALIVE AND KICKING!!! imagine from 6"!!!


----------



## jdk79 (Feb 22, 2003)

These are all great fish that he has...I would love them all. But you all have to remember that all that you really need is a large enough tank which he has and time for them to grow like that big. I believe he got those 6 inch piraya like 8 years ago. A good diet, weekly water changes and a 300 gallon tank and add 8-10 6 inch fish and wait about 7-8 years and you'll have some very nice 12-15 inch fish. So we all can acheive these figures in all good time.


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

very,very nice fish :nod: and nice picks


----------



## LouiCypher (Mar 10, 2003)

I must say, I am truly amazed with those pictures and seeing the fish in person would be incredible. I remember seeing a pic of a huge piraya (i think they called him bubba (i think he died though)) and how much I wanted him. I honestly can't imagine myself owning (and feeding) the fish you've just shared with us. Kudos Al!


----------



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

The monsters are amazing! I'm definately getting a manny in the near future.









And that piraya...breathtaking...but how long has he been in the freezer? Looks like he is getting freezer burns. Better taxidermy it up before it's ruined.


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

Hi Guys---thanks for all the amazing comments about my piranhas! It was great to meet Kouma and have him take all the awesome pics for me. Nice to see so many people interested in these beautiful fish.......

Als


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

als said:


> Hi Guys---thanks for all the amazing comments about my piranhas! It was great to meet Kouma and have him take all the awesome pics for me. Nice to see so many people interested in these beautiful fish.......
> 
> Als










u are my hero


----------



## Chouin (Jun 8, 2003)

Very nice piranha








One Day, Yes One Day








Chouin


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

very nice, finally got the pic of your big p since it was only allowed on pfish.net but now we had a member get the pic personally. i remember you gave me some advice on how you grew your piraya and other p's so big. always try a different good source of food, powerhead helps, understock, big tank etc.


----------



## PiranhaRyan (Oct 28, 2003)

als said:


> Hi Guys---thanks for all the amazing comments about my piranhas! It was great to meet Kouma and have him take all the awesome pics for me. Nice to see so many people interested in these beautiful fish.......
> 
> Als


 You are my Piranha Idol.


----------



## abihsot911 (Jan 5, 2004)

very nice fishes..!..


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

Again, GREAT PICS. I find my self coming back again and again to look at the huge Manueli!


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

ALS have Nice Az piranha collection proably the best i seen so far!


----------



## jahnke31 (Dec 4, 2003)

WOW! where do you get a 400 gallon tank! i want one! seriously!! that is awesome!


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

I had the tank custom made in my basement .


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

Damn that Shoal is awsome!!!!!! Those are some huge a$$ p's you have!!!


----------



## mattmatt123 (Nov 13, 2003)

i keep looking at there picks there nuts man thanks again for posting them


----------



## Noble (Nov 9, 2003)

OMG,

TOTAL F*&(^N OWNAGE!










Man. I only reserve the ownage statements for those rare times we see something unique, awesome and gives you a feeling of something bigger then life and has a nice memorable quality.

You Al, have achieved this.

Next to a few of Ash's tanks/Fish as well as Rhomzilla's Pygo Shaol (or is that X-Shoal now?) and Genin's Shoal.

Very Nice.


----------



## jovons (Jul 28, 2003)

holy shibby... that is a one monsters shoal of p's...


----------



## andymel (Oct 27, 2003)

What the hell do you feed those things...steroids?


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

There main diet is a variety of fish fillets.


----------



## Doviiman (Jan 13, 2004)

Damn,id be affraid to clean that tank!!!


----------



## mr fudd (Jan 3, 2004)

Very, very, very ni



































ce


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

Thankyou, als


----------



## jahnke31 (Dec 4, 2003)

ALS welcome to the site... but i seriously think that you deserve more than 1 skull, you are for sure a god in the piranha hobby!!! i love your shoal and hope to do the same as you with mine!!! thanks for the inspiration!!! by the way, who custom made your tank????


----------



## SiameseDream (Sep 7, 2003)

Nice Manny, I want one now


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

Hi jahnke 31, my tank was custom made by John Peterson who currently lives in Virginia. He has been building tanks for many many years, by the way my tank is the smallest tank that he ever built!!


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

als said:


> Hi jahnke 31, my tank was custom made by John Peterson who currently lives in Virginia. He has been building tanks for many many years, by the way my tank is the smallest tank that he ever built!!


 Hi man!How are you today?How are your P's doing?

Jim 'The Greek'


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

Hi Greek, all my fish are doing great ,thanks for asking.


----------

